# Ticks



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello everybody I could use some advise. We just moved on to 10acres (6.5 are going to be soybeans so I'm not concerned with those) and we have ticks. The house we bought was a foreclosure and had been empty for a year so the land was not tended to properly. We have about an acre and a half or so of grass and the rest (about 2acres) is over grown field grass. We don't have ALOT of trees which we are in the process of changing, we intend to continue to plant tress in the field grass area along with letting it grow up naturally, for a wind barrier and more privacy. With all that said I have two kids and a dog that love to explore the property and I don't want them running into ticks regularly I also am hoping not to have to cut the field grass down. I have researched a few products to apply to the property like talstar or bayer tempo ultra has anyone used any of these or anything else which has worked well? Any other options? Oh and they are not deer ticks they are brown dog ticks. Thanks


----------



## rider1k (Apr 13, 2012)

Ya gotta love ticks! Seems that I'm the guy in the hunting party that always gets them! Keeping your grassy fields short is a great start. As for the pooches they have meds that work excellent. My dogs have never had a tick. As for the kids and yourself, I honestly am un educated on this topic. I k ow sprays work but I won't put those on my skin and I expect you wouldn't put it on your kids either. But you could put it on the clothing. Around pant cuffs and neck lines, sleeve lines.... I don't we're it hunting cuz I don't want to help give myself away in the woods. Wish I could help more.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Chickens!!


----------



## rider1k (Apr 13, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Chickens!!


That's great input UncleJoe ! Right over my head! So I'd say chickens, turkeys, domestic quail? All would be great to have for food and I guess tick control as well!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

NooB2ItAll said:


> Hello everybody I could use some advise. We just moved on to 10acres (6.5 are going to be soybeans so I'm not concerned with those) and we have ticks. The house we bought was a foreclosure and had been empty for a year so the land was not tended to properly. We have about an acre and a half or so of grass and the rest (about 2acres) is over grown field grass. We don't have ALOT of trees which we are in the process of changing, we intend to continue to plant tress in the field grass area along with letting it grow up naturally, for a wind barrier and more privacy. With all that said I have two kids and a dog that love to explore the property and I don't want them running into ticks regularly I also am hoping not to have to cut the field grass down. I have researched a few products to apply to the property like talstar or bayer tempo ultra has anyone used any of these or anything else which has worked well? Any other options? Oh and they are not deer ticks they are brown dog ticks. Thanks


Hi there, we have lots of ticks where I live too, we've never put anything down we just keep the sage brush cut down. I'm use to pulling them off of the horses. I'd sure get a tick collar or treatment that goes down their spine, on your dog. Ours are deer ticks and sand ticks.......nasty little critters. Hope for a hard freeze this winter to knock them back


----------



## rider1k (Apr 13, 2012)

I've had deer and brown ticks, more than I'd like. That's because those are the breeds we have here! I'd say neither are acceptable! Nor are your breeds. Your version or mine , in either type! I'd start with the fowl! As mentioned above! Seems like a give and take situation


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

We have three hens now that we have working overtime  with 15 more chicks coming in about a week. I may need to pick up a few more to win this battle!


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Chickens and Guineas is our method. When all else fails cut the grass and apply frontline to the poochies!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is an older thread on the subject of the little blood suckers ...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/vampires-3159/


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

I find that #9 shot in my 12 gauge is what works best. 

Never have really done that but I've felt like it sometimes. Ticks and flies who needs them?


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

If your birds are free ranging, I would never put down any pellets/crumbles/whatever on the ground to kill ticks - the birds would get it! Best defence is keeping the grass and weeds cut short. Also Cutter makes a spray that does not contain DEET as most other bug sprays do and DEET is a neurotoxin. The Cutter uses that plant stuff that is nontoxic to animals and people and works real well, just not as long lasting as the DEET stuff.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

We put Frontline on both dogs. The dogs pick up ticks put the frontline half kills them and they just fall off of them. When we go out into the bush we use duck tape and seal the bottom of our pants to the top of our boots. Insect spray seams to help to keep them off our skin. Also, I keep my hair real short to make it easy to find them if they get past everything else. Here in Nebraska ticks are only active for about a month in the spring.

Good luck!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I had my first experience with a tick the other day. I was sitting in our fire hall's monthly meeting, taking notes on my laptop (I'm the recording secretary) and felt a tickle on the back of my neck. Reached up and found a tick crawling around. It hadn't attached yet. I was *not* happy.

As far as your land goes, I agree-get some fowl. We have around a dozen chickens and they do a good job for us.


----------

